# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  «Белтелеком» рекомендует абонентам сменить архивные тарифные планы на актуальные

## ByFly

Уважаемые абоненты! В связи с тем, что часть тарифных планов byfly перенесена в архив и подлежит удалению из биллинговой системы РУП Белтелеком, рекомендуем вам сменить архивные тарифные планы на актуальные.

	Самый простой и быстрый способ смены тарифного плана - через кабинет пользователя. Для того, чтобы сменить тарифный план через кабинет пользователя, необходимо сделать три простых шага:

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

